# Heavy duty storage shelving for tanks?



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Might anyone have input on some of these "Heavy Duty" storage shelves at the big box stores like Lowe's and Home Depot? They're 4'x2' shelves supposedly rated for 1,000lbs per shelf.

I was thinking about putting some plywood on the shelves and then putting a 55g and a 40L on them.

Good idea.... bad idea? I dunno.... :lol:

Thanks!
-Ryan


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

I've seen them. If they are the ones that look like small pallet racks you should be okay. If they're the style with all the wieght being supported by the bolts skip it, they won't support the load.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

A metal shelving system rated to store large truck engines should have no problems with medium size tanks. If it is not able to take that kind of load, I would check it out completely before trusting it with a tank.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks, guys!

-Ryan


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

*Fishthoughts* was using one for quite a while. Though the pics don't seem to be working, the description is here: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=77502&start=165


----------



## Berry_09 (May 2, 2014)

It was so great to read this thread. Actually, I am running a business of truck rental in Vancouver, WA. To safely store my gears, I was looking for ideas to manage storage. Tis thread helped me a lot. Thanks for information.


----------



## FirstStateCynos (Nov 25, 2012)

I bought the Premier by Edsal shelving unit from Lowes. I had to use 4 shelves not 5 cuz of the height of the tanks, supports 1,000 lbs each shelf. I have 4 30brs and works wonderful I highly recommend them. I use the same boards that come in the box. Going to buy 2 or 3 more.


----------

